# Clouds



## Nightwalker

Practice


----------



## Silver

Decent indeed @shaun patrick 
Nice photos

What build and power?
What juice?


----------



## Nightwalker

Silver said:


> Decent indeed @shaun patrick
> Nice photos
> 
> What build and power?
> What juice?


Rx200 60watts, dual coil, 0.3ohm
Vaping Debbie does Donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

